# Northern Colorado get together, kitchen knives, razors, stones, Sunday August 22 2021



## dafox (May 27, 2021)

@dafox and @VICTOR J CREAZZI are hosting a get together in northern Colorado for kitchen knives, razors, and stones. Were going to a BBQ restaurant at noon and then to dafox's house at 1pm to sharpen knives, razors, and hang out. Please contact dafox if interested. It's a small home, limit of 6.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (May 27, 2021)

What a nice idea...


----------



## dafox (Jul 1, 2021)

Have a few interested, still room for more.


----------



## AT5760 (Jul 1, 2021)

So close, yet so far away!


----------



## dafox (Aug 1, 2021)

Have a few interested, still room for more.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Aug 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## dafox (Aug 16, 2021)

THIS SUNDAY!

@dafox and @VICTOR J CREAZZI are hosting a get together in northern Colorado for kitchen knives, razors, and stones. Were going to a BBQ restaurant at noon and then to dafox's house at 1pm to sharpen knives, razors, and hang out. Please contact dafox if interested. It's a small home, limit of 6.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 16, 2021)

Crap. I grew up in NoCo. Wish I were still there.


----------



## dafox (Aug 18, 2021)

Our get together is postponed for now, one of our participants has a family medical problem, hope to reschedule in the next month or two.


----------

